# Jones and DC Fight at UFC 178 Media Day



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/8/4/5968131/jon-jones-daniel-cormier-fight-at-ufc-178-media-day


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Jones, Cormier brawl at UFC 178 presser*

The UFC 178 main event between UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier on September 27 is a little less than two months away, but the two combatants got started early at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas Monday afternoon, as the ritual faceoff after today’s pre-fight press conference turned into an impromptu brawl, with both Jones and Cormier toppling to the floor.

As Jones and Cormier squared off, a shoving match ensued, followed by punches and a grappling match with the two falling to the floor. Security and UFC officials broke up the dust-up, with Jones later tweeting “Come on DC where was your takedown defense” and later “I put you on your back in six seconds.”

Cormier’s response? “I got some td def for you. Don’t ever put ur dirty face on me again.”

The social media standoff didn't stop once cooler heads prevailed either, with Jones firing off with another volley of "Put some ice on that face DC, you got lots of interviews tomorrow," with Cormier responding "I won't let another man get in my face and put his forehead against mine. I will react every time. @JonnyBones next time I will slap you."

VIDEO HERE:

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/A6E938D50E1108158254267367424_2f8916969a9.1.2.10510198220950311699.mp4?versionId=gLt697lR3uhBr9HOPKkB9fi53PXzXuFb


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

wow, that sucked... DC may have been wrong shoving JJ, but JJ throwing a punch was one step further.

I wonder if there are going to be sanctions for that.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well after Jon threw the punch and they all fell over, he threw more punches. Then Dan threw some off his back. Then finally they got split up.

Dana will not be happy.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

hadoq said:


> wow, that sucked... DC may have been wrong shoving JJ, but JJ throwing a punch was one step further.


JJ wasn't throwing a punch, he was trying to poke DC's eyes. 



SM33 said:


> Dana will not be happy.


He won't show happy, for sure, but deep inside...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Hell yeah!

That shit was real.

Felt sorry for the little guy in the middle Jones pushed him through background like he wasn't even there.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conor was loving it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/179922-jones-dc-fight-ufc-178-media-day.html

You were beat to it by a full minute mate - close!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow wasnt expecting that. That was nuts. 

Nick has nothing on these 2 thugs.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

If I'd have been there I'd have swiped that LHW belt during all the commotion.

Then sell it to Chael Sonnen.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh Yeah


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Oh Yeah!!!
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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***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


Yeah, Base64 will do that for you.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope this fight gets cancelled or they both get finned more than they'll get paid , this is the most pathetic thing ever !!!
Way to go , keeping the ******* stereotipical fighter ...

btw Jones punches didnt land lol .. and DC had him in a Guillotine


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Spite said:


> Yeah, Base64 will do that for you.


LOL:thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

DC slipped the overhand and countered. It's a high level scrap.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ufc seems happy. Retweeting fighters talking about and mak8ng jokes of it. Covering it and showing it. 

Pro wr3dtling here we come!


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

disgusting


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

You can take the man out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the man.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

To be fair DC didn't have to shove him like that. Jon's beard must really stink.

Jon 'Hummingbeard' Jones.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

We finally got the black on black crime Rampage promised us!


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

******* shove back , and insult him you ******* ape ..
Jones ******* hit the Staff with the first punches...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

It looked like DC took issue with JJ's attempt to prove himself the alpha with the whole "i'll push my forehead into yours forcefully" thing. Escalated from there. I was surprised to see Jones throw a punch tbh. Jones getting on stage and yelling afterwards...Dana's gonna go (fake) nuts.
I think part of him will be really mad as they could have gotten seriously hurt and jeopardized the fight itself as well as injured some of the security team in the process, but the ppv sales spike this may cause will make his other half absolutely elated.
Like someone mentioned though, this sells ppv's and it's been awhile since they've had a really big one. They'll say how this is unacceptable and all that, but that clip will be replayed ad nauseum leading up to the fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*WOOHOO!!*

This thing is real! There are so many "intense staredowns" in the UFC that you can just tell are only for selling the fight but this doesn't seem like one. You'll see Dana act all business on the situation while loving every single second of it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AND THEN!! Jones said...

http://instagram.com/p/rSYQrSsDCs


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Best video of the brawl so far. Guess where, UFC's youtube channel.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO. Cormier got handled. Was not expecting this at all.

Jones will whoop Cormier in the octagon (and I'm not even a Jones fan).


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> LMAO. Cormier got handled. Was not expecting this at all.
> 
> Jones will whoop Cormier in the octagon (and I'm not even a Jones fan).


did you watched another video ???
Cormier fell with 2 security guys without jones doing nothing , the punch he threw hit the cage door staff memeber ... and after cormier was down , Jones slowly put himself on top of him and Cormier got him a in ghilotine , and Jones threw some punches after 4 people were trying to release jones from the ghilotine ....


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

oldfan said:


> AND THEN!! Jones said...
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rSYQrSsDCs


lol that was pathetic ... not the video , I expected the video but what he said "you suck" even my 3 year old nephew would come with a better comeback...


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

That was pathetic. The only thing i'm curious about is what the UFC two resident trolls have to say about this: Chael and Connor.

Edit: 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/8/4...es-and-daniel-cormier-brawl-ufc-178-media-day

Reactions there from fighters, most seem to agree it was idiotic. =


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Swp said:


> did you watched another video ???
> Cormier fell with 2 security guys without jones doing nothing , the punch he threw hit the cage door staff memeber ... and after cormier was down , Jones slowly put himself on top of him and Cormier got him a in ghilotine , and Jones threw some punches after 4 people were trying to release jones from the ghilotine ....


Did you honestly saw all this from the video? :confused02: It was literally impossible to understand what was going on in there unless you took part of it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Heavy promotion for the fight already. 



> Jon Jones and Daniel Cormier go LIVE on SportsCenter following their UFC 178 Ultimate Media Day scuffle.
> 
> Tune-in today at 5:15/2:15pm ETPT


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't stop laughing at this


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Did you honestly saw all this from the video? :confused02: It was literally impossible to understand what was going on in there unless you took part of it.





You can see multiple angles on YouTube. It doesn't say anything about the actual fight except both are game. Did anyone catch the end where Cormier threw his shoe...lol


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I'm excited.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Swp said:


> lol that was pathetic ... not the video , I expected the video but what he said "you suck" even my 3 year old nephew would come with a better comeback...


What ever buster. That was a clear 10-8 round for Jones.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wow wasnt expecting that. That was nuts.
> 
> *Nick* has nothing on these 2 thugs.


Damn. What a blatant stretch. No wonder Nick is the most commented fighter in the UFC today. If you start a thread about Ronald McDonald over here someone will always find a way to throw his name in there.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Unprofessional on both parts though instigated by your champ. Is this going to be what the UFC is reduced to in order to get ratings? God I hope not, fine them both do a press conference and speak against such actions. If this is condoned by the powers that be it will only get worse. I am looking forward to the fight and bullsh1t like this is not going to bring the right crowd... Well thats my 2 cents have a great day all.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Hexabob69 said:


> Unprofessional on both parts though instigated by your champ. Is this going to be what the UFC is reduced to in order to get ratings? God I hope not, fine them both do a press conference and speak against such actions. If this is condoned by the powers that be it will only get worse. I am looking forward to the fight and bullsh1t like this is not going to bring the right crowd... Well thats my 2 cents have a great day all.


This is combat sports, have you never seen any of Mike Tysons old press conference videos? Anderson Silva and Lee Murray in cage rage?

This stuff happens, they're fighters.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Its also the reason sports like this are called barbaric. I know concepts like that are lost on some... Well never mind I know a brick wall


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Definatly ups ppv buys. Will be interested in what the NSAC says about it and what Dana formally says.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Hexabob69 said:


> Unprofessional on both parts though instigated by your champ. Is this going to be what the UFC is reduced to in order to get ratings? God I hope not, fine them both do a press conference and speak against such actions. If this is condoned by the powers that be it will only get worse. I am looking forward to the fight and bullsh1t like this is not going to bring the right crowd... Well thats my 2 cents have a great day all.


I agree. The fight should go on, but both fighters need to be fined for this bullshit. I'd be happy seeing both fighters lose 25% of their gross purse winnings at the least.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Indeed bigger PPV from this. Dana loves this crap. He pretended he was mad at Sonnen and Wand when they clashed in a horrible example, specially in a TUF, and used those images over and over again to promote that show and their fight and now it will be no different, so we all can agree at once that talent, accomplishments and sportsmanship will come in second compared to this bullshit acts, so bringing in innactive mid of the pack brawlers in is not that a big problem after all. Hope no one says ever again Dana White is trying to make this a serious, respected sport.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Did that really happen! The fact that the LHW title holder lost control shows that he feels very threatened and he should be. This is going to be a powder keg!


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Think this would have happened if Dana was up there and not the other guy? How funny it would have been if it was Dana up there and Jones threw him through that wall instead of that other poor little fellow, lol. Classic.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Love this comment from youtube:

"I scored this 30-27 for Diego Sanchez﻿"

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did DC or someone throw something at Jones in the end, almost hitting the camera?
Worst then the brawl itself was Jones screaming on stage. This guy is a weirdo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I knew this kid was a brat. Still funny though. This is the first time I can remember that a champion truly lost control. Great ambassador!

At least Klitschko simply poured water calmly on his opponent's head instead of completely over reacting...lolz!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Did DC or someone throw something at Jones in the end, almost hitting the camera?
> Worst then the brawl itself was Jones screaming on stage. This guy is a weirdo.







He threw his shoe at Jones :laugh:

Jones better be careful Cormier could hit him with his purse at the weigh-ins


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So the way I see it, if you want to push me thats fine but if you go for a thumbs in neck chop like that id punch him too.

That was every bit as lame as Jones jumping on him and dishing out some G&P wile DC was on his back.



Swp said:


> did you watched another video ???
> Cormier fell with 2 security guys without jones doing nothing , the punch he threw hit the cage door staff memeber ... and after cormier was down , Jones slowly put himself on top of him and Cormier got him a in ghilotine , and Jones threw some punches after 4 people were trying to release jones from the ghilotine ....


The punch Jones threw landed on DC's chest not the staff member, its clearly visible. I rewound it a few times just to see if it landed on his face or not and I dont think it did but it didn't hit anyone else.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man the Espn interview after was just as good! The analyst put Jones on the spot too, i like both these guys but i was glad the analyst basically called jon fake.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Extremely unprofessional.

You two are going to get paid damn well to do this thing in a cage. Show some damn restraint...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://m.espn.go.com/general/video?vid=11309547&src=desktop&rand=ref~{%22ref%22%3A%22http%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FpCHe4bvKaQ%22}&wjb

:happy01: Jon Jones is breaking Daniel Cormier...also I think Jones knocked out one of Cormiers teeth.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

This is 100% both of their faults. Jones might be the UFC champ... But DC is a 2 time US Olympian... So neither of them should be acting this way.

Now that I've said that...DC throwing his shoe at the end.. hilarious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/general/video?vid=11309547&src=desktop&rand=ref~{%22ref%22%3A%22http%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FpCHe4bvKaQ%22}&wjb
> 
> :happy01: Jon Jones is breaking Daniel Cormier...also I think Jones knocked out one of Cormiers teeth.


Did look like DC was missing one during the espn interview.

Came to post this.






That's how it's done.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Any video or audio for the espn interview?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Rusty said:


> Did look like DC was missing one during the espn interview.
> 
> Came to post this.
> 
> ...


Damn...That guy has got a chin on him. He just ate 2 unexpected/clean shots like they were nothing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly, I don't have nearly as much interest in the UFC as I did before, I used to be hyped up for every PPV, now I just watch a fight or two with fighters I like, and even for those I wasn't too excited about. 
I was interested in seeing how this fight turns out, but now I'm ******* pumped and want to see Cormier beat the shit out of Jones! :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So in the past I thought Cormier was more mature than Jones but now I think they rub each other the wrong way not because thay are different but because of how alike they are..

Jones has alwase been viewed as a ass but DC really didn't do himself any favors. 

The entire ESPN interview was *HORRIBLE.*



Still think Jones is going to wreck Cormier come fight night.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Few real fighters left. Most are hung up on social media, public perception, and dumb trash talk. Guys like Chuck, Fedor, Penn, randy are long gone. Guys like Anderson, Hendo, Diaz, shogun, nog seem to be close to gone. 

Pretty soon it is going to be hard to wade through the drama and wwe antics. Perhaps ufc will merge with the wwe soon enough.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ESPN interview. Comier definitely looks like a tooth is missing. I'm not sure if it was before the scuffle or not.

And props to the interviewer for calling Jones out for being fake.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I sure hope Cormier can beat Jones... That was a totally unprofessional dick move starting to throw punches and pushing people out of the way. Cormier's shove was somewhat uncalled for but Jones was kind of asking for it pushing right up in Cormier's grill like that.

Dana should fine Jones substantially for his actions. A UFC champion needs to be a professional not some back room brawler... This is supposed to be a sport and crap like this makes the UFC look real bad...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

That is pretty hilarious that the interviewer calls him out on espn. Hahahahaha


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Staredowns are stupid imo and it tends to lead to pushing and shoving and sometimes punches but for the supposedly goat to act like that is depressing. DC is a tv presenter ffs the pair should be ashamed but for me the fact that dana himself promoted it if you will by putting it on facebook is the most worrying thing. UFC=WWE?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a little surprised that Cormier didn't defend himself when Jones was basically saying he was surprised that it was "so easy" to take down a wrestling Olympian. He just chuckled at the comment and shrugged it off. Cormier was quick to get on the defensive about his wrestling when Cummins made comments about it before they fought so I thought he would here as well.

I heard it was more other people pushing Cormier off balance rather than Jones getting a clean take down, but I'm sure Jones is just trying to get inside his head.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So two things. One this is DC's new thing now? Pushing people at staredowns? I'm guessing he figured Jones would just jaw but forgot Jones is a giant child.

Also this only happened because it was Anik and not Dana. No way in hell Jones throws Dana aside like that.

Also I'm pretty sure DC had already lost that tooth wrestling. That's a common one for wrestlers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stapler said:


> I'm a little surprised that Cormier didn't defend himself when Jones was basically saying he was surprised that it was "so easy" to take down a wrestling Olympian. He just chuckled at the comment and shrugged it off. Cormier was quick to get on the defensive about his wrestling when Cummins made comments about it before they fought so I thought he would here as well.
> 
> I heard it was more other people pushing Cormier off balance rather than Jones getting a clean take down, but I'm sure Jones is just trying to get inside his head.


Cummins was after his actual wrestling. In practice for real. 

Jones was patting himself on the back or ripoing DCs wrestling because he ended up on top after scuffling around a bunch of ppl, falling off a stage, with people grabbing, cavle cords everywhere. 

2 different things. And really I think DC was playing up his level of angry vs Cummins in order to make it seem interesting. 

It is totally expected, but still pathetic that Jones is getting all mighty over "taking dc down in 6 seconds" when he fell off a stage with security grabbing him teying to break it up. Hahaha. Yea i bet DC in a crowd falling off a stage during a media event will put up the same fight as in the cage. Jones obviously doesnt realize how dumb he sounds. 

DC sort of turned me off a bit in this wjole thing as well though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> So two things. One this is DC's new thing now? Pushing people at staredowns? I'm guessing he figured Jones would just jaw but forgot Jones is a giant child.


Most fighters that lean on their opponent like Jones did get pushed away...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Most fighters that lean on their opponent like Jones did get pushed away...


Agree. 

Jones was trying to be the bully. DC was having none of it. And then Jon went crazy. Dont shovw your face in a guys face and not expect a reaction. 

NOTE: Also for the 29th time that wasnt Anik....


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones is an idiot, that put the UFC back in terms of reputability. They looked like the barbarians people claimed mma fighters are. I wonder what GSP would do if someone shoved their face into his, he always managed to just completely avoid confrontation without being bullied.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Jones was trying to be the bully. DC was having none of it. And then Jon went crazy. Dont shovw your face in a guys face and not expect a reaction.
> 
> NOTE: Also for the 29th time that wasnt Anik....


It wasn't Jon Anik? Who was it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> ESPN interview. Comier definitely looks like a tooth is missing. I'm not sure if it was before the scuffle or not.
> 
> And props to the interviewer for calling Jones out for being fake.


LOL @ Jones doing his Osama Bin Laden impersonation.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It wasn't Jon Anik? Who was it?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not sure some forgettable guy. 

Anik would of mauled Jones.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Cummins was after his actual wrestling. In practice for real.
> 
> Jones was patting himself on the back or ripoing DCs wrestling because he ended up on top after scuffling around a bunch of ppl, falling off a stage, with people grabbing, cavle cords everywhere.
> 
> ...


Eh, I'd be more annoyed with Jones. Someone patting themselves on the back for something like that, acting like they embarrassed me in my own world even though that is far from the truth. That would get under my skin. I don't like when people take undeserved credit for "beating someone" so to speak (regardless of the event they're beating them in), especially under those circumstances. The fact that he's the champion would annoy me more because he shouldn't have to exaggerate to make himself look tough.

Cummins was just some 4-0 unknown trying to seem more relevant than he was and perhaps hype up the poor fight. I would just laugh it off knowing he's trying to get his 15 minutes of fame before having to perform way out of his depth. I don't think anyone took him seriously when he said he used to beat Cormier on the mat in practice. That's when I would laugh at someone running their mouth. You're probably right though about Cormier playing up his level of anger to make it seem more interesting.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

How... professional.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It wasn't Jon Anik? Who was it?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His name Is Dave Sholer


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

If D.C really lost a tooth there, and not in a training camp or something Jones should definitely be fined without any excuses.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know how this guy can call himself a Christian. He acts like a sociopath, flicks the switch from dbag to calm and nice the second the microphone is on. Never liked a UFC fighter less, he discredits the whole organisation.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Certainly going to be interesting when they step into the cage.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This had nothing on the King Mo/Rampage staredown


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Bottom line , good job ruining the face of MMA more and proving the haters that this is barbaric sport full of punks that fight like animals, and not a professional sport...stereotipical fighter
This , like we can see will get a lot of bad media...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Swp said:


> Bottom line , good job ruining the face of MMA more and proving the haters that this is barbaric sport full of punks that fight like animals, and not a professional sport...stereotipical fighter
> This , like we can see will get a lot of bad media...


Yeah it totally ruined MMA :confused05:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Stun Gun said:


> This had nothing on the King Mo/Rampage staredown


That was fake So....


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

vilify said:


> Yeah it totally ruined MMA :confused05:


Like I said , for fans this is a good thing , and gets us pumped .
But how would look if a NFL player would tackle another player at media day ...?
Just when I though that this sport reaches a professional lvl and one day will see it as a olympic and world wide sport , something like this happends and reminds me that will never happen !


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

prospect said:


> That was fake So....


No it was as real as it gets...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man that ESPN interview is revealing. Jones really is fake and he's got some serious nerve to keep pulling it off on the big stage.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Agreed Jones couldn't be any faker. He's tweeting some crazy BS about how he took cormier down and shit. 
We all know he didn't cormier just tripped. 
And then come camera time. Guess what Jones does . He becomes the nicest guy in the planet. 
It was very satisfying seeing DC call him out on it live.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Swp said:


> Bottom line , good job ruining the face of MMA more and proving the haters that this is barbaric sport full of punks that fight like animals, and not a professional sport...stereotipical fighter
> This , like we can see will get a lot of bad media...


Do you actually care, though?

I honestly couldn't care less if this has any negative or positive affect on the UFC/MMA, I'll enjoy it the same.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Swp said:


> Bottom line , good job ruining the face of MMA more and proving the haters that this is barbaric sport full of punks that fight like animals, and not a professional sport...stereotipical fighter
> This , like we can see will get a lot of bad media...


Who gives a shit. So long as they fight like animals and entertain me.

I actually like these crazy rivalries. It makes the fight more fun.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Swp said:


> Like I said , for fans this is a good thing , and gets us pumped .
> But how would look if a NFL player would tackle another player at media day ...?
> Just when I though that this sport reaches a professional lvl and one day will see it as a olympic and world wide sport , something like this happends and reminds me that will never happen !


You can't possibly compare MMA and NFL like that. MMA is a combat sport, "Football" isn't.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

If you guys liked it. Then you can't call yourselves supporters of the sport


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

What a load of S**t, how can you not be supporters of the sport if you liked it? this is about the most interesting thing that's happened in the last 5 years. (for me anyway)

Think some people need to invest in thicker skin, This is the first time ive seen Jones look legitimately threatened, and so he should DC is gonna throw him around the cage!

As for ruining the image of MMA that has been mentioned for the last however long when something slightly "negative" happens, Boxing has had staredown scuffles and look how "ruined" that sport is.

Some people need to stop acting like they are the spokesperson for this sport and its Image, If anything this has helped get numbers up for this fight drastically. I cant imagine the people who disagree or think its "disgusting" wont be watching the fight come fightnight.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

m0nkey said:


> What a load of S**t, how can you not be supporters of the sport if you liked it? this is about the most interesting thing that's happened in the last 5 years. (for me anyway)
> 
> Think some people need to invest in thicker skin, This is the first time ive seen Jones look legitimately threatened, and so he should DC is gonna throw him around the cage!
> 
> ...


You don't give a **** about this sports reputation. And That's Okay. 
But I don't like it when someone comes over and says that what I'm doing is barbaric and immature. And I spend hours arguing with him. Until guess what happens. The greatest ufc fighter of all time fights his future opponent in a casino. 

Sure it was interesting... and mcgregor sure did love it. But... you wont look back thinking that was very mature and respectful of them. 

If you like backstage fights and bullshit. Go watch WWE. You'll see alot more than that. Because obviously mma isn't for you if this is your favourite " thing " that happened in the last five years


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

prospect said:


> You don't give a **** about this sports reputation. And That's Okay.
> But I don't like it when someone comes over and says that what I'm doing is barbaric and immature. And I spend hours arguing with him. Until guess what happens. The greatest ufc fighter of all time fights his future opponent in a casino.
> 
> Sure it was interesting... and mcgregor sure did love it. But... you wont look back thinking that was very mature and respectful of them.
> ...


Two grown men who participate in violence for a living signed to fight each other, who happen to dislike each other as well get face to face with nobody between them and there's a shove. You can expect a fight to break out regardless of how professional they might be, that's just human nature taking over at that point.

Personally, I thought it was interesting and enjoyed the video. Not very often you have two guys that at least seem to actually dislike each other. Most of the time it's 90% fake, but this at least seems legitimate. 

As for the reputation, eh, it is what it is. The UFC will live on, this isn't going to hurt them anymore than when Daley punched after the bell or when... I don't remember his name, but he held the rear naked choke too long and got kicked out of the UFC. Honestly it's not a big deal.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Some of y'all are acting like every other sports team/company are all perfect.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Some of y'all are acting like every other sports team/company are all perfect.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly.

A scuffle at a combat sports staredown is hardly cause for the level of panty bunching in this thread. Some people are reacting as if two tennis players went at it.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

prospect said:


> You don't give a **** about this sports reputation. And That's Okay.
> But I don't like it when someone comes over and says that what I'm doing is barbaric and immature. And I spend hours arguing with him. Until guess what happens. The greatest ufc fighter of all time fights his future opponent in a casino.
> 
> Sure it was interesting... and mcgregor sure did love it. But... you wont look back thinking that was very mature and respectful of them.
> ...


oh jeez. I wont look back at this altercation because come next week this will all be forgotten. I could understand your frustration if you were promoting this.. maybe... or not, I guess your perfect world would be fighters shaking hands, kissing, and joking towards the fight. Get a grip, let some emotions fly about. LET there be a build up to a potentially great fight, without that whole respect thing to each other being drilled into them/and me, nothing more stupid and dull.

Im sure the term Mixed Martial Artist was only used when GSP blurted it out at some point, years ago. Now alot of people seem to tug themselves to sleep over respect and honor like some shaolin monk 1950's movie.(yes i understand the amount of tears il get flowing my way after this post).

Go watch WWE? did you just copy and paste that from the forums most overused phrases topic? :hug:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think both went too far with that, but Jones was worse with all that aggression. 

This excuse they are fighters who participate in a combat sport and dislike each other is lame, as in the history of UFC this type of outburst is a rare exception among hundreds of stare downs that took place until now. 

Bad example. Sad reality.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess you guys are right. The fights are So ******* boring we need some action outside the octagon. 

Also That's not how you build a fight. If it is then every mma organization ****ed up big time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> I guess you guys are right. The fights are So ******* boring we need some action outside the octagon.
> 
> Also That's not how you build a fight. If it is then every mma organization ****ed up big time.


Why all the drama? It doesn't exactly happen often. So what if once or twice a year there's a scuffle at a media event/staredown/whatever?

I dunno. I honestly dont see the big deal. Maybe its my age showing. This type of thing doesn't impact on me so much these days. It's all par for the course as far as im concerned.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

prospect said:


> But I don't like it when someone comes over and says that what I'm doing is barbaric and immature.


Punching each other in the face and trying to knock the opponent out IS barbaric no matter if inside or outside of a ring/cage.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Did you honestly saw all this from the video? :confused02: It was literally impossible to understand what was going on in there unless you took part of it.


You're just mad because you didn't see the ghilotine.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

prospect said:


> If you guys liked it. Then you can't call yourselves supporters of the sport


This is just a ridiculous statement dude. If nothing else this will get more people watching the sport. Often bad publicity can be the very best publicity. Hospitals are getting blown up in Gaza, couple of digs thrown at a presser event is not going to worry people too much right now to 'detract' from the sport.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

don't get all the heat. was a great staged event. perfect build up, great execution. some1 should hire those writers


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought it was great!!

I hope they do this every time they square off.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

If there were a poll attached about UFC becoming more WWE like I can see that style heavily favored by the likes that have posted in this thread. Aggression and such are ok to some degree but never to this extent. Then up on stage basically beating his chest like a gorilla... Way professional who would ever find these action barbaric...


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hexabob69 said:


> If there were a poll attached about UFC becoming more WWE like I can see that style heavily favored by the likes that have posted in this thread. Aggression and such are ok to some degree but never to this extent. Then up on stage basically beating his chest like a gorilla... Way professional who would ever find these action barbaric...


what do you think the whole idea behind these stare offs is anyways? Building up heat is what its all about...oh and off course to arouse Dana.

Me personally, I don't need that kinda thing as well but that's just me. I know in what kind of world we live in and I know that you have to generate some kind of tension to increase value of what you sell. Even if I hate to bring up Boxing again, but there were even worse situations happening there than this one now. 
But Boxing is already a respected sport itself. They can allow themselves these antics. 
Does it helps to change peoples perspective on the "ultimate cage fighting death matches" as they are viewed by most of the public, I cannot say. Think this is just another one of these situations that are going to help the Anti MMA people in their crusade.

On a personal level I could care less. Its fighting and it happened in other combat sports too so I don't see what was so "barbaric" in this face off in relation to other things happening before. Chewing on another man's ear now that however....


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Man oh man I'm loving it! 

This is Jones, as fake as fake can be:


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Killz said:


> I thought it was great!!
> 
> I hope they do this every time they square off.


THIS !!


I pers don't have strong feelings about the incident , i get it , WHAT PISSED ME OFF ,ITS UFC AND HOW THEY ARE PROMOTING THIS SHIT < INSTEAD OF TRYING TO BURRY IT ... *THIS IS NOT A POSITIVE THING , its understandable , NOT POSITIVE *


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Poor Dave Sholler.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure this isn't good for MMA's image, but it is part of the territory. Honestly it's no biggie and I reckon it'll be forgotten rather quickly. Not on here or Sherdog, but everywhere else it will be.

When this happens in boxing, it's put on national news. This won't go further than the ESPN and UFC websites. Come fight night when they play this in the adverts, it'll work a treat.

For me it's just one of those things, we're all human and shit happens, fights happen. I do feel that both guys walked forward with no intention of a traditional staredown, but fighters do that all the time and usually there's more than John Anik between them.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

prospect said:


> I guess you guys are right. The fights are So ******* boring we need some action outside the octagon.
> 
> Also That's not how you build a fight. If it is then every mma organization ****ed up big time.


If it gets people talking, it is how you build a fight. Simple as that.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Voiceless said:


> Punching each other in the face and trying to knock the opponent out IS barbaric no matter if inside or outside of a ring/cage.


I seriously don't like you now


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

prospect said:


> You don't give a **** about this sports reputation. And That's Okay.
> But I don't like it when someone comes over and says that what I'm doing is barbaric and immature.


It's not immature but it sure is barbaric. People beating the crap out of each other with their bare hands is as barbaric as it gets. Having said that, there is nothing wrong with it. If two people want to brutalize each other for money and provide me with entertainment I welcome it.

And so what if people think that? Why do you care? If you enjoy practicing MMA, fcuk what they say.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I do care what people think about my favourite thing in this planet . Thank you...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

prospect said:


> I do care what people think about my favourite thing in this planet . Thank you...


But.. why?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Well because if I didn't... or let's say Dana or Lorenzo didn't. We'd all still be watching wwe and even worse: boxing


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

prospect said:


> Well because if I didn't... or let's say Dana or Lorenzo didn't. We'd all still be watching wwe and even worse: boxing


But I'm talking about you. Why would you care if a random person says something about anything you enjoy? It's just that particular person's opinion, and just because he has it doesn't mean you should enjoy something more or less.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Leed said:


> But I'm talking about you. Why would you care if a random person says something about anything you enjoy? It's just that particular person's opinion, and just because he has it doesn't mean you should enjoy something more or less.


It's not about that. It's having the stereotype of a crazy barbaric motha ****a. And that I'll fight anyone anywhere. 
And guess what the Best fighter in the world just fought in a casino. And then screamed like he was in the next 300 movie. 

And that got extremely viral. So people who don't even know what mma is. Are thinking all mma fighters are thugs. 

And tbh I did like it. But I'm looking at the big picture. 
To me this is way worse than taking banned substances


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Sousa said:


> I can't stop laughing at this


the intimacy... the passion...

The man in the middle could cut the sexual tension with a knife.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

prospect said:


> To me this is way worse than taking banned substances


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

UFC couldn't be more happy to see this happen. Why? Because it secures a spot on every sports talk radio show in the nation this morning, local and national. It's on every two bit local newscast in the nation last night and this morning. Every time the fight is mentioned or one of them goes to an interview, this event will be referenced leading up to the fight. It's been on the morning national shows, it's been on every established sports website and blog.

They cannot buy that kind of exposure and promotion. Two of the best fighters in the world, who have had in sport build up to their fight because of their animosity for each other, just took this thing to a universal level. This goes far beyond MMA circles now. And weather it is good or bad for the perception of MMA is such an unimportant afterthought, it is hardly worth mentioning. Drama playing out is interesting in general and much more important then the opinions people already possess about MMA. People who could care less about MMA do care about seeing how drama is resolved, this drama. 

I'm surprised Jones started it off, he usually tries to do his whole 'I look over there' thing. Funny he thought he could be bad ass to DC and drive into his face like that. I think DC is really going to embarrass Jones in the cage. But as far as DC embarrassing Jon out of it, nobody is better at that then Jones is.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This was awesome. Got me excited for the fight and it'll have zero effect on MMA as a whole. Sure, it's not professional or grown up but who cares! It was entertaining and I love a good build up to a hate fight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

prospect said:


> I guess you guys are right. The fights are So ******* boring we need some action outside the octagon.
> 
> *Also That's not how you build a fight*. If it is then every mma organization ****ed up big time.


Also, it's not like UFC has a good marketing team anyway. They suck. The pay-per-view numbers are impossible to keep up with, they don't build new stars, most of their hype packages are the same, and their posters suck. So it's honestly up to fighters at this point to do boneheaded things anyway. Good for Bones and/or DC if one of them had an agenda to this.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

is anyone 'LESS' interested in seeing this fight now?

EXACTLY...job done.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

You people need to stop with the WWE comparison stuff. WWE is a circus. UFC is fighting. There is nothing wrong with hyping a fight and I see little difference between fighters smashing each other inside or outside the ring. A fight is a fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Killz said:


> is anyone 'LESS' interested in seeing this fight now?


I am.




:confused04:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Jones = UFC champ
Jones = fake
WWE = fake
therefore,
UFC = WWE

:thumb01:


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Jones = UFC champ
> Jones = fake
> WWE = fake
> therefore,
> ...


Nice.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Also, it's not like UFC has a good marketing team anyway. They suck. The pay-per-view numbers are impossible to keep up with, they don't build new stars, most of their hype packages are the same, and their posters suck. So it's honestly up to fighters at this point to do boneheaded things anyway. Good for Bones and/or DC if one of them had an agenda to this.


Conor McGregor.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DC and Jones pull a stunt to hype their match, and people love it. 

Chael Sonnen originates the art of hyping matches, and people hate it. 

Racism.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well looks like Jones knows hoe terribly awkward he is speaking and ptomoting thay he decided to turn to PRO WRESTLING'S Paul Heyman. 

http://middleeasy.com/fighting/item/13828-jon-jones-turning-to-wwe-s-paul-heyman-for-help-speaking


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

sucrets said:


> It's not immature but it sure is barbaric. People beating the crap out of each other with their bare hands is as barbaric as it gets. Having said that, there is nothing wrong with it. If two people want to brutalize each other for money and provide me with entertainment I welcome it.
> 
> And so what if people think that? Why do you care? If you enjoy practicing MMA, fcuk what they say.


Exactly. It is barbaric as it gets, but at least MMA fighters agree to fight each other and don't go rampage in the streets and beat up/kill/mug etc. innocent people. So it's an acceptable way to channel human barbaric nature.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well looks like Jones knows hoe terribly awkward he is speaking and ptomoting thay he decided to turn to PRO WRESTLING'S Paul Heyman.
> 
> http://middleeasy.com/fighting/item/13828-jon-jones-turning-to-wwe-s-paul-heyman-for-help-speaking


That's right, get some classic Paul Heyman promos in this!


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

I've watched mma from the beginning, when i had no idea what was happening but i liked it and i've been concerned about the direction dana is taking the ufc for a few years now but always watch it because when it's on, it's still the most exciting sport in the world to me.
I worry this is a slippery slope the ufc and its fighters are sliding down. In the beginning it was barbaric and full of wanna be tough guys and i had no doubt it would be banned within a few years but dana and whoever turned it around and helped make it legit and made me realise there was so much more to it that what it at first appeared. Unfortunately I've watch the sport i love sink lower and lower and for me this is about as low as it gets. I couldn't care less if fighters want to fight for free at weigh ins or press conferences but for a sport that's still trying to establish itself around the world and 2 of the most recognised fighters go at it and Dana Advertises it on social media i feel its the beginning of the end. I care about mma as a sport and as exciting as it might feel 2 fighters going at it before the fight, i think its bad in the long run. I always encourage people to watch mma and explain how there's more to it when people say its barbaric but if dana lets the likes of Jones (who should be promoting the sport) throw punches and scream at faceoffs then i'm at a loss as to how i can. Integrity in a new sport that they're trying to sell around the world is important especially when most people still call it cage fighting. Strange that fighters can be banned or even sacked for having views or made comments that are out of order yet the right fighters can behave like animals and attack each other at public appearances and be promoted by their boss (dana linking a status to the punch up)
I'm probably looking into it too much but it just saddened me watching the sport i love lowering itself to this level especially when it involved the so called greatest of all time.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> It's not about that. It's having the stereotype of a crazy barbaric motha ****a. And that I'll fight anyone anywhere.
> And guess what the Best fighter in the world just fought in a casino. And then screamed like he was in the next 300 movie.
> 
> And that got extremely viral. So people who don't even know what mma is. Are thinking all mma fighters are thugs.
> ...


Its happened in boxing over and over and over and over and over and etc. 

Its not going to hurt the sport, if your woried about what could tank MMA look no further than the officiating judging/refs and criteria.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

neo866 said:


> I've watched mma from the beginning, when i had no idea what was happening but i liked it and i've been concerned about the direction dana is taking the ufc for a few years now but always watch it because when it's on, it's still the most exciting sport in the world to me.
> I worry this is a slippery slope the ufc and its fighters are sliding down. In the beginning it was barbaric and full of wanna be tough guys and i had no doubt it would be banned within a few years but dana and whoever turned it around and helped make it legit and made me realise there was so much more to it that what it at first appeared. Unfortunately I've watch the sport i love sink lower and lower and for me this is about as low as it gets. I couldn't care less if fighters want to fight for free at weigh ins or press conferences but for a sport that's still trying to establish itself around the world and 2 of the most recognised fighters go at it and Dana Advertises it on social media i feel its the beginning of the end. I care about mma as a sport and as exciting as it might feel 2 fighters going at it before the fight, i think its bad in the long run. I always encourage people to watch mma and explain how there's more to it when people say its barbaric but if dana lets the likes of Jones (who should be promoting the sport) throw punches and scream at faceoffs then i'm at a loss as to how i can. Integrity in a new sport that they're trying to sell around the world is important especially when most people still call it cage fighting. Strange that fighters can be banned or even sacked for having views or made comments that are out of order yet the right fighters can behave like animals and attack each other at public appearances and be promoted by their boss (dana linking a status to the punch up)
> I'm probably looking into it too much but it just saddened me watching the sport i love lowering itself to this level especially when it involved the so called greatest of all time.


Basically, what you're saying is the movie business will suffer and look unprofessional because Bloom took a shot at Bieber.

Haye and Chisora threw down a year or two a go at a press conference (MUCH more extreme than this, highlighted when Haye's trainer accidentally hit him in the face with a camera tripod). Neither fighter was granted a fighting licence by the British Board of Boxing Control. Both fighters used a loophole by getting licensed by a Luxembourg fighting committee, which had only sanctioned like 5 fights in a whole year. They even fought in England.

Currently, David Haye is one of the most well known boxers of all time from the UK (ALWAYS appearing on panel shows) and Chisora was recently scheduled for the biggest domestic clash of the year with Fury.

This won't hurt MMA.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor McGregor.


No...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> DC and Jones pull a stunt to hype their match, and people love it.
> 
> Chael Sonnen originates the art of hyping matches, and people hate it.
> 
> Racism.


To be fair, and that's always my goal, Sonnen never attacked anyone physically outside of the minutes of an MMA round or even threatened to do so. 

His type of hypeing, in the other hand, aimed to make opponents angry enough to making this mistake themselves, which worked fine in the occasion Anderson shouder butted him in the jaw during a stare down.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The Best Around said:


> No...


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Its happened in boxing over and over and over and over and over and etc.
> 
> Its not going to hurt the sport, if your woried about what could tank MMA look no further than the officiating judging/refs and criteria.


Only it doesn't hurt Boxing. Boxing is one of the oldest sports we have. Nothing can hurt the brand of "boxing" really. Everybody knows enough about it, even if you have fighters shoving each other.

Different for MMA. No1 knows MMA. All they see are badly cut promos and stuff like what just happened.

MMA fans normally could and should care less about the whole thing. It didn't rub me in any way but if you take a look at what that did for casual sports fan, different story


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hennessy said:


> Only it doesn't hurt Boxing. Boxing is one of the oldest sports we have. Nothing can hurt the brand of "boxing" really. Everybody knows enough about it, even if you have fighters shoving each other.
> 
> Different for MMA. No1 knows MMA. All they see are badly cut promos and stuff like what just happened.
> 
> MMA fans normally could and should care less about the whole thing. It didn't rub me in any way but if you take a look at what that did for casual sports fan, different story


Nope, same same dude. 

What it did for "casual sports fans" it put this fight on the map and garner more interest. No state is going to pull mma, no casual fan is going to not watch because of this that idea is silly. 

Boxing is not untakable, its took a huge hit over the last ten years because of a lot of different factors but fighters having a scuffle has never been one of them because nobody who will watch a fight (mma or boxing) is going to not watch a fight because of a fight savvy?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Nope, same same dude.
> 
> What it did for "casual sports fans" it put this fight on the map and garner more interest. No state is going to pull mma, no casual fan is going to not watch because of this that idea is silly.
> 
> Boxing is not untakable, its took a huge hit over the last ten years because of a lot of different factors but fighters having a scuffle has never been one of them because nobody who will watch a fight (mma or boxing) is going to not watch a fight because of a fight savvy?


Not true, there are the people that would be just as happy watching a UFC fight as a bar fight or a hockey fight but there are also many guys that want to watch the sport of mixed martial arts and watch how it progresses. I for one am one of those guys. I have no interest in watching hooligans fight at a press conference. Not only is it highly unprofessional but it is also illegal...

I want to see mixed martial arts not the equivalent of bar fights. If I wanted to see a bar fight I would go to shady bars and see them for free... If the UFC wants me to pay big bucks to be a fan of their sport then they need to give me a high quality sport to enjoy not stupid shit like this.

I for one will stop watching the UFC if antics like this become the norm and/or the fights go back to being more barbaric. I know I am far from the only one that feels this way too... Not everyone is a psychopath wanting to watch people fight just to see someone get hurt...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

King Daisuke said:


> Care to elaborate?


^^^^^


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Not true, there are the people that would be just as happy watching a UFC fight as a bar fight or a hockey fight but there are also many guys that want to watch the sport of mixed martial arts and watch how it progresses. I for one am one of those guys. I have no interest in watching hooligans fight at a press conference. Not only is it highly unprofessional but it is also illegal...
> 
> I want to see mixed martial arts not the equivalent of bar fights. If I wanted to see a bar fight I would go to shady bars and see them for free... If the UFC wants me to pay big bucks to be a fan of their sport then they need to give me a high quality sport to enjoy not stupid shit like this.
> 
> I for one will stop watching the UFC if antics like this become the norm and/or the fights go back to being more barbaric. I know I am far from the only one that feels this way too... Not everyone is a psychopath wanting to watch people fight just to see someone get hurt...


So am I wrong?

So you're done with the sport then, so you wont need to be coming back here again to talk about mma anymore because this incident made you decide to stop watching MMA? Lie to your friend man, at least they will act like they believe you bc in this case you are full of shit lol.

Also the poster I was quoting said that this type of thing effects MMA but not Boxing so your saying if this was a boxing event (and you were a boxing fan too IDK if you are) you would have a different outlook on the scuffle.

Besides this doesn't happen every event in MMA just like it doesn't happen every boxing event.

Calling MMA a serious sport is a joke, call it a competition sure but a true sport ROFL. 

Its prize fighting.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Nope, same same dude.
> 
> What it did for "casual sports fans" it put this fight on the map and garner more interest. No state is going to pull mma, no casual fan is going to not watch because of this that idea is silly.
> 
> Boxing is not untakable, its took a huge hit over the last ten years because of a lot of different factors but fighters having a scuffle has never been one of them because nobody who will watch a fight (mma or boxing) is going to not watch a fight because of a fight savvy?


Do you think that if klitschko would slap some other guy in a presser it would have any negative effect on "casual sport fans" ? would they suddenly start to say "oh boxing is barbaric"? no they wouldn't. 

But for MMA its quite different. Media just waits for shit they can use to present it in this "bloodsport / death match" light

The negative effect on boxing would be way lower. you can't hurt the sport of boxing only because 2 boxers would fight in a presser. It's way easier for the new guy on the block to lose his cred than for the guy from the corner that everybody knows and respects since ages


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If someone sees MMA as barbaric based on an event like this, they most likely weren't going to like what goes on inside the cage.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If someone sees MMA as barbaric based on an event like this, they most likely weren't going to like what goes on inside the cage.


Its glaring isn't it? Some people will latch on to ANYTHING and make a stink about it for no other reason than thats their personality and MMA seems to have a large population of those types in its fanbase. 

Ive seen worse/better fights in pro basketball lol, on the court. I wonder how many fans the NBA lost due to it.:thumb02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Ive seen worse/better fights in pro basketball lol, on the court. I wonder how many fans the NBA lost due to it.:thumb02:


Man, in ice hockey it even seems to be an unofficial rule for the referees to make space when two players start a brawl and everybody loves and expects it. MMA fans shouldn't be such a bunch of pussies about that little nudging :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Man, in ice hockey it even seems to be an unofficial rule for the referees to make space when two players start a brawl and everybody loves and expects it. MMA fans shouldn't be such a bunch of pussies about that little nudging :thumb02:


I don't watch it but I burst out laughing when playing NFL 2014 recently.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Voiceless said:


> Man, in ice hockey it even seems to be an unofficial rule for the referees to make space when two players start a brawl and everybody loves and expects it. MMA fans shouldn't be such a bunch of pussies about that little nudging :thumb02:














This is a net positive for MMA in the end.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Not true, there are the people that would be just as happy watching a UFC fight as a bar fight or a hockey fight but there are also many guys that want to watch the sport of mixed martial arts and watch how it progresses. I for one am one of those guys. I have no interest in watching hooligans fight at a press conference. Not only is it highly unprofessional but it is also illegal...
> 
> I want to see mixed martial arts not the equivalent of bar fights. If I wanted to see a bar fight I would go to shady bars and see them for free... If the UFC wants me to pay big bucks to be a fan of their sport then they need to give me a high quality sport to enjoy not stupid shit like this.
> 
> I for one will stop watching the UFC if antics like this become the norm and/or the fights go back to being more barbaric. I know I am far from the only one that feels this way too... Not everyone is a psychopath wanting to watch people fight just to see someone get hurt...


You're not alone, and quite correct. I'm the same as you, and while I still watch sometimes + follow this forum, the UFC hasn't gotten a penny from me for quite some time now because of the amateur hour crud they've been propagating too often. Other people have different opinions, OFC, but it's just that - individual opinions.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> This is a net positive for MMA in the end.


how ironic... ROFL


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

& here come the edits












.

Jones is still talking.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Trix said:


> & here come the edits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Wow! Lotta tension. This is turning into a nasty grudge match. DC is super hungry and the tension is so thick, you can cut it with a knife. It's quite obvious this fight will be epic. The only way I see Jon winning is by decision. He won't knock Cormier out. Jon will have to put Daniel on his back to try and submit him. Bones has his work cut out for him if he tries taking DC down. I see DC putting Jon on his back and stuffing Jon's TD attempts. If Daniel gets the better of the wrestling he can certainly win a close decision. This will be insane come fight time...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Not true, there are the people that would be just as happy watching a UFC fight as a bar fight or a hockey fight but there are also many guys that want to watch the sport of mixed martial arts and watch how it progresses. I for one am one of those guys. I have no interest in watching hooligans fight at a press conference. Not only is it highly unprofessional but it is also illegal...
> 
> I want to see mixed martial arts not the equivalent of bar fights. If I wanted to see a bar fight I would go to shady bars and see them for free... If the UFC wants me to pay big bucks to be a fan of their sport then they need to give me a high quality sport to enjoy not stupid shit like this.
> 
> I for one will stop watching the UFC if antics like this become the norm and/or the fights go back to being more barbaric. I know I am far from the only one that feels this way too... Not everyone is a psychopath wanting to watch people fight just to see someone get hurt...


Awesome post. +Rep.


Woodenhead said:


> You're not alone, and quite correct. I'm the same as you, and while I still watch sometimes + follow this forum, the UFC hasn't gotten a penny from me for quite some time now because of the amateur hour crud they've been propagating too often. Other people have different opinions, OFC, but it's just that - individual opinions.


Awesome too, but I still can't rep you, though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


>


Haha thats pretty funny.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Swp said:


> Bottom line , good job ruining the face of MMA more and proving the haters that this is barbaric sport full of punks that fight like animals, and not a professional sport...stereotipical fighter
> This , like we can see will get a lot of bad media...


Cage fighters fighting :jaw:


----------

